# WLAN Reichweite erhöhen



## BigBoymann (7. Januar 2010)

*WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Hallo, 

ich habe derzeit ein Problem mit meinem WLAN.

Zum Hintergrund, auf Grund der Verkabelung in unserem Haus (es ist ein großes Zweifamilienhaus) muss ich den WLAN Router mit Modem leider in meinem Zimmer auf dem Dachboden aufstellen. Da ich nicht auf Gigabit verzichten kann und wir vor langer Zeit schon eine Kabelleitung in die Etage unter mir gelegt haben geht dies leider auch nicht anders. 

Also Modem und Router stehen auf dem Dachboden (2.OG), von dort geht ein Kabel an den Media PC in die 1. Etage. Der Rest des Hauses soll mit WLAN abgedeckt werden, da hier meist keine intensiven Netzwerkübertragungen stattfinden. 

Im 1OG steht ein Linksys MediaCenter welcher mittlerweile auch einen Empfang entsprechend der Voraussetzungen für normales TV hat. HDTV schafft er laut Netzwerktest leider nicht, warum auch immer. 

Im EG befindet sich auch noch ein Laptop welcher regelmäßig mit Internet versorgt werden will, dies jedoch schon nur sehr widerwillig und mit sehr niedrigem Signal (Windows Anzeige). 

Im Keller, und hier kommt das eigentliche Problem, steht eine Wi, eine PS3 und ein kleiner Media PC welche ich auf Gedeih und Verderb nicht stabil verbunden bekomme. Klar es sind einige Wände dazwischen. 

Aber ich habe ja auch schon einiges probiert, als erstes habe ich mal alle verfügbaren Kanäle ausprobiert die im WLAN so da waren. Dann dachte ich mir, gut kaufste dir halt WLAN N, soll ja auch eine weit bessere Reichweite haben. Danach habe ich jetzt aktuell noch einmal aufgerüstet und mir einen neuen Router (TP-Link WR1043 irgendwas) geholt, der hat Gigabit Anschlüsse und vor allem aktuelles Wlan N, der andere hatte noch Draft 1. Als auch dies keinen Vorteil brachte, habe ich zusätzlich noch 3 neue Antennen mit je 9dbi geholt, diese sollten ja wohl einen Vorteil bringen. Und tatsächlich schafften es auch diese Antennen dem Linksys Media Center eine deutlich schnellere Verbindung zu verschaffen. Jedoch, und das wundert mich doch sehr arg, hat sich die Verbindung des im EG befindlichen Laptops nicht verbessert, immer noch sehr niedrig. Im Keller immer noch gar keinen Empfang. 

Jetzt habe ich von Antennenboostern gelesen, welche die Signalstärke des WLANs erhöhen sollen. Aktuelle Geräte funken wohl mit 25mw die Booster zwischen 500 und 1000mw. Würden mich diese Geräte noch weiter bringen und wären die bei der Reicheitenvergrößerung auch zwecklos? Bei der Sendeleistung denke ich mal würden die sehr wohl was bringen, aber bei der Empfangsleistung dürften die Geräte doch eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, oder sehr ich das falsch?

Vieleicht hat hier ja jemand auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir helfen, vieleicht habt ihr ja auch noch andere Tipps. 

In erster Linie geht es mir um den Laptop im EG und die Wii im Keller, Media PC ist eigentlich nur da um Musik zu spielen, wäre halt nur nett gewesen auch mal ins netz zu können. PS3 steht eh nur selten im Keller. 

Also vieleicht noch Ideen von irgendjemandem???

danke schonmal, 

bis denn 
Christian


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Guck dir mal den Artikel hier an, vielleicht findest du das was brauchbares.


----------



## BigBoymann (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Hallo Bingo, 

ja auch dieser Artikel war mir bekannt und wurde studiert. 

Über die Möglichkeit eines Repeaters bin informiert, möchte aber eigentlich nicht einsetzen. Aus dem einfachen Grund, im 1OG funktioniert es bestens, in den beiden Etagen dadrunter nicht mehr, ich bräuchte also quasi zwei Extender, einen im 1OG und einen im EG. 

Ich werde mal versuchen ein Kabel von der Nische über den Spitzboden zu legen um vieleicht irgendwie im Flur zu enden. Dann habe ich zwar zwei Wände zischen mir und dem Router aber das sollte nicht weiter stören. Dafür hat der Router dann eine bessere Sicht in den Keller. Mal sehen ob das noch was bringt. Ich geb nicht auf. 

mfg
Christian


----------



## Ska1i (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Wie du schon richtig vermutest müssen die Empfangsgeräte ebenfalls eine entsprechende Sendeleistung haben, sonst nützt dir die beste Antenne am Router nichts! Zwar verbessert eine höhere Sendeleistung des Routers auch dei Empfangsleistung, aber wie gut diese ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich habe mal ein Richtfunk mit ca. 500m betrieben (mit 2 24dbi Richtantennen). Das lief aber erst ordentlich, als ich 2 Linksys-Router mit gemoddeter Firmware hatte und dort die Sendeleistung auf über 200mW stellen konnte! Vorher hatte ich ständig mit Verbindungsabbrüchen zu kämpfen!

Ein Repeater ist eine mögliche Alternative, erhöht aber den Ping, was beim Zocken evtl. störend ist.

Was ist mit Netzwerk über die Steckdose? Funktioniert angeblich sehr gut! Würde Oben und im Keller son Ding einstecken und im Keller einen WLAN-AC konfigurieren?!


----------



## BigBoymann (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Hallo Skai, 

Netzwerk über die Steckdose habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, da ist aber leider das Problem vorhanden, dass ich auf dem Dachboden einen eigenen Anschluss habe und somit gehen wir über getrennte Leitungen ans Netz. 

Ich habs mal ausprobiert, da man mir sagte, die Leitungen laufen ja irgendwo wieder zusammen, aber ich habe nie eine Verbindung zu stande bekommen. 

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, das war der erste Versuch die Wii ins Netz zu hängen, denn Kabel hat sie ja auch. 

Aber danke erstmal für die Vorschläge, ich werde es weiter versuchen, danke!!!


----------



## Ska1i (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Bekommst du es den hin über die Steckdosen irgendwo im EG oder in der 1. Etage ein Verbindung hinzubekommen und da einen WLAN-Router anzuschließen? Dann ist das Signal ja etwas näher.
Sind eure Dosen über verschiedene Sicherungskästen angeschlossen? Evtl. kann man ja da eine Steckdose an die selbe Sicherung klemmen und dort den Router anschließen (Kästen sind ja meistens im Keller...)


----------



## BigBoymann (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Hallo Skai, 

nein ich bekomms net hin. Meine Etage ist als eigene Wohnung konstruiert und hat auch einen eigenen Zähler. Der hängt zwar im Keller aber die Blombe lösen wäre wohl nicht so geschickt.

Ich bekomme meinen Strom mit einer dicken Leitung aus dem Keller und habe oben einen eigenen Sicherungskasten. 

Klappt leider alles nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Dann hast du nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Kabel ode Repeater. Vielleicht gibt es auch ganz flache LAN-Kabel, die man unter den Teppich oder hinter Leisten verlegen kann, ich meine, ich hätte mal von sowas gehört


----------



## Hasamaatlas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Dann hast du nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Kabel ode Repeater. Vielleicht gibt es auch ganz flache LAN-Kabel, die man unter den Teppich oder hinter Leisten verlegen kann, ich meine, ich hätte mal von sowas gehört



So was hier?


----------



## bingo88 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*



Hasamaatlas schrieb:


> So was hier?



Ja genau, danke! War jetzt zu faul zum suchen ^^


----------



## rabit (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Also bei den meisten Dlink-Routern kannste stärkere Antenen nachkaufen  haste es mal mit Dlink versucht?


----------



## bingo88 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Aber die anderen Geräte (Laptop, etc.) benötigen ja auch ne höhere Sendeleistung...


----------



## rabit (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Nein weil das erreichbare Netz des Routers in der Nähe der Laptops bereits vorhanden ist.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Ma kann verschiedene stromkreise im Haus auch mit em phasenkoppler verbinden, dann funktioniert das DLAN auch drüber.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WLAN Reichweite erhöhen*

Dazu braucht man in der Regel eigentlich keinen Phasenkoppler, die sind im sicheren Gehäuse für Hutschiene nicht billig, 30€ und dann auch noch der Elektriker, da würde ich wenn dann mal vom Elektriker ein Kabel verlegen lassen. 

Der Elektroniker würde selbst wenn dann Kabel ziehen oder sich selbst nen "Phasenkoppler" für wenige Cent bauen, aber das darf nur der Fachmann.


----------

